# 2-8-8-2 at Diamondhead



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know who built this amazing beastie?! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif

http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup/20070113Saturday/photo#5153566065675760226

http://picasaweb.google.com/diamondheadsteamup/20070113Saturday/photo#5153566069970727538

I recognize that face..thats a BR&P 2-8-8-2! 

(Buffalo, Rochester & Pittsburg)
The BR&P had the only articulated engines to operate in Western NY.
they had 2-6-6-2's and 2-8-8-2's..
im a big BR&P fan, and thats the one-and-only model of a BR&P engine I have ever seen in any scale..
(BR&P became part of the B&O in 1932..never had any diesels, steam-only.)

I would love to learn more about this engine!
Those 2-8-8-2's once operated about 3 miles from my house..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it was Charlie Mynhier.

Could be wrong though.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

It was made by Charlie. It is an O-gauge, all stainless steel, true compound locomotive. It pulled 40 cars, many of them weighted. I helped Charlie carry in a plastic bin that contained the coal cars and it must have weighed 80 pounds. 

Try a Google on Charlie Mynhier for more information. 

Bob Pope


----------



## dgraley (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe it's a 2-10-10-2.  It operates prototypically with both high pressure and low pressure, larger diameter cylinders.  Dave


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

hmmm..
after consulting my BR&P book, its not an exact match afterall..
although its very close!

either it is a BR&P engine, and the model builder hasnt added all the details yet,
or its a 2-8-8-2 from another railroad, that got some 2-8-8-2's from Alco-Brooks of a nearly identical design!
I have never seen anything that looks even close to the BR&P engines before..
curiouser and curiouser! 


Scot


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

If memory serves me right, it is either a Virginian or C&O 2-10-10-2, can't remember which roadname. Like was said before, it is a 2-10-10-2, and an extreme puller for it's size, but them again, so are all of Charlie's engines.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a rather large file of a video I shot last year at Diamonhead of this engine.  The picture is kind of dark since it was shot in the evening.  It was pretty amazing to watch.  By the way, I don't remember how many, but some of these cars were loaded with weights also.

Charlies 2-10-10-2


I shot another video of it again this year, but have not had time to download and upload to my web site yet.  Hope to do that in a day or so and will post that link also if interested.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Chooch - I got this when I tried to look at Charlie's loco - 'the link you found was outdated or inaccurate'.

Best - 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Charlie Mynhier (Jan 22, 2008)

The engine is a Virginian, class AE, 2-10-10-2 Compound Mallet.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of photos I took of Charlie's locos at DH...


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 
The link is fine. It is hosted on my web site. It is a quicktime movie. Maybe that is your problem for playing it. I will try to find time to convert it to a MPG later. Would make the file smaller also.

Is anyone else having a problem with the link?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked OK here. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me as well.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir, I respectfully remove my cover to you.  Even by the exalted standards of British locomotive modelling, that is one class act.

I congratulate you.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

wow!
thats quite a machine! 

I could have sworn it was BR&P..even the road number matched! oh well..

I found a prototype pic:

http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_vgn802.jpg

yep..same builder, same year! a very strong family resemblance..
(Alco, 1918)

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked Charlie what he uses to machine stainless... cobalt mills and tools.


----------



## Charlie Mynhier (Jan 22, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 01/22/2008 10:40 AM
Sir, I respectfully remove my cover to you.  Even by the exalted standards of British locomotive modelling, that is one class act.

I congratulate you.

tac
www.ovgrs.org

Well, - thank you.

Where you hang out?


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a photo of Charlie (on the left) and his scratchbuilt engine:










Here is a front view:










These photos have been reduced in size for this forum.  If you want to see them these photos and a few others in full size go to http://www.flickr.com and search for Charlie Mynhier.  When you click on a photo, click on the ALL SIZES button to see it larger.
Charlie does incredible work.

Regards,
Ed


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a machine! 

A sparky in awe...


----------



## Charlie Mynhier (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!! 

I am honored, thank you Ed, for making a folder at that website just for me! 

Also thanks for posting those pics above. 

Charlie


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got the chance to convert my videos to WMV and upload them to YouTube.  The first is of the complete train taking a lap around the large circle track.  The second is a close up of just the locomotive during the run.

Charlie #1

Charlie #2


It's too bad YouTube reduces the video quality so much, but you can still see much of the detail.

Thanks Charlie, always fun to watch your engines run.


----------



## Charlie Mynhier (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for posting those videos.


----------

